# Please ID This Walmart African Cichlid



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

For 3 weeks, I watched this little guy swim all by his lonesome self so I finally decided to buy him. I'm calling him LITTLE MAN for now since its the smallest  So I basically rescued him from Walmart. Poor fishies, the fishes left and right next door were all dead or looked ill. Now its in a good home  Please help ID him.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A hybrid Metriaclima lombardoi x something most likely....


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I was thinking poor quality kenyi (M. lombardoi) starting to turn male colored.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks more like a Labidochromis perlmutt than it does Metriaclima lombardoi.

Some perlmutt pics:


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Not a _L. perlmutt_. Definitely _M. lombardoi_ mixed with just about anything else. :wink:

KMNL, a word of advice. Rescuing a fish from a poorly maintained environment is fine, but immediately placing this fish in amongst your own can be dangerous. You mentioned other dead fish, if this fish is diseased, it could spread whatever it may have on to your healthy fish. I've seen entire tanks wiped out by the addition of one seemingly healthy fish. It's always best to quarantine fish purchased from dubious breeders and/or unhealthy tanks.


----------



## bbkyle35 (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm thinking lombardoi yellow lab mix just because of the black edge on the dorsal.


----------

